# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sağlık >  Kibarlı Sağlık Ürünleri Saç Döküyor!Bunlar insan sağlığı ile oynuyor ve

## anau2

Kibarlı Sağlık Ürünleri Saç Döküyor!Bunlar insan sağlığı ile oynuyor
Kibarlı Sağlık Ürünleri Saç Döküyor!

Özgür A. | 14 Mart 2013 12:21

Yaklaşık 3 ay önce annem için kendileri tarafından önerilen Kibarlı 1 i kullandık 4 . Günden sonra annemde aşırı derecede saç dökülmesi oldu, nedenini anladığımızda 1 hafta boyunca kullanmıştık ürünü ve annemin saçları % 70 oranında seyreldi ve kadının morali çok bozuldu bunla ilgili kiminle konuştuysam ilgilenmediler ve yazdıklarıma cevap vermediler.

Geniş Bilgi: http://www.dogaltedavi.net/f259/must...anax-6616.html
Kaynak: Kibarlı Sağlık Ürünleri Saç Döküyor!

----------

